# Betta Songs



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I was thinking betta fish should have their own song... I post a verse and the next person can add another verse. 

Oooh betta fish you are so kind,
Swimming excitedly when I come home,
Not flaring at all when I look at you.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

ohhh, betta fish im so glad your mine,
even though you flare up at times
___________________________________
i was thinking that after your verse


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh betta with your fins so flashy,
dashy,
splashy,
you are mine, mine, mine, and that is fine, fine, fine, with meeeeee!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

ohhh betta fish i love watching you swim around for hours and hours,
and i hope you know how ecspeacialy close you are with me


----------



## mellyjelly321 (May 21, 2012)

Oh Betta, Betta, Betta... 
When you bubble I jump with glee,
somehow it seems like those bubbles are just for me!
When you are pinned
I worry, it makes me feel like I have somehow sinned.
But then you flare and I just know
You really do care! And you know that I aaammmmm there!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, i don't have a verse but you guys are hilarious !


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

I waaaannttt aaaaaaaaaa halfmoon, double, veil, round, delta, comb, and a crownnnn tail Beeeetttaaa


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Pet shop trips
Check every dip
Bettas in their
Bettas everywhere
Can I take them home?
The total cost shall not be shone


----------

